# California Embroidery shops read this Garment Manufacturers license



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

We got a visit from The California Department of Industrial Realations today. If you decorate garments in the state you need a license. We don't have one so we got fined $100.00 per employee. To get a license go to California Department of Industrial Relations - Home Page, all the codes and regs are there. Bottom line is that it's going to cost $500-$1000 per year. They did "allow" me to continue to operate for the time being. They told me they are doing this big Crack-Down state wide. They came in and checked my Posters, Employee time cards, Workmans comp. insurance, and I had to give them all my contract customers names and addresses. They will also interview your employees and ask for your payroll records. This is for real!! They can shut you down on the spot so if they come calling be "helpful". Oh, one more thing, We have to take some kind of test to get the license. $25.00 and a trip to Sacramento.

Gary


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

what...sucks man.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't understand why everyone moves production to Mexico...Phillipines...Thailand...China...etc.


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

Part of the reason why the US is loosing jobs everyday. we should keep it in house...lol


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

PositiveDave said:


> Can't understand why everyone moves production to Mexico...Phillipines...Thailand...China...etc.


"We" (I mean the country in general) are not getting any jobs any more Dave. Everything's in Vietnam and China nowadays.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess California is desperate to close that big deficit gap in the budget maybe?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Gary,
Get used to it, socialism and big government is here. Even here in TX we are ranked in the ten worst states for a home buisness. I have contracts with bigger stone and mortar shops and have no desire to re-enter that world again but even I have lots of red tape to put up with. Think I'll join the Texas succession movement Then we'd be a foreign country and have jobs again.


----------



## snoman (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess the government wants to shut everybody down. So we all have to suckle the gov't teet.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Everybody wants the benefits, but nobody wants to pay. No unemployment insurance for your employees, who wants to work for you? If you worked for somebody else, what were those people thinking, by looking out for you. I obeyed the law in Alabama and fell through the cracks, then they redid the floor. So I got taxed. You got kids, and I hope you home school, because all those people in the public sector like to get paid. America, Alabama, California, are great places to live and visit, and we have to do our part. I know that every dollar I pay to my suppliers covers their costs, taxes, profits, whatever, and I wouldn't have it any other way.
Thank you.
Smith


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Those of us who have been self employed our whole lives don't want the government anywhere around us. We either live or die by our own work. Personally, I don't want to bail out California or any other state, mine included. Make cuts and live within our means. I do my part for my life, family and business, don't MAKE me pay for others who can't make it. Socialism or capitalism. OK, OK, I'll get off my soap box


----------



## triskelion (Mar 2, 2009)

Do I have to worry about this even if I'm a small home business having only one employee, myself ?
Also, if I'm a home business doing embroidery only, am I affected with this ?
I was looking at the link and found only this (see below). doesn't mention about decorating garments.
Please advise me to the exact link of the law. Thank you ! 

"Garment manufacturing" means sewing, cutting, making, processing, repairing, finishing, assembling, or otherwise preparing any garment or any article of wearing apparel or accessories designed or intended to be worn by any individual, including, but not limited to, clothing, hats, gloves, handbags, hosiery, ties, scarfs, and belts, for sale or resale by any person or any persons contracting to have those operations performed and other operations and practices in the apparel industry as may be identified in regulations of the Department of Industrial Relations consistent with the purposes of this part.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

triskelion

That's the law. It's how they interpet it. We called the Sacramento office to see if this was a mistake. They said we could appeal the citations but if we lose they can fine us for operating without a license for the last 15 years (up to $10,000.00)....... I'm going to appeal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

More comments in this thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t77157.html


----------

